# A gallery of photos depicting joint military exercise in Northern Territory



## Warrigal (Jul 29, 2015)

Not my photos but this is still probably the appropriate place to post this.

This gallery contains 30 photos of the training exercise recently held near Darwin, known as Talisman Sabre

http://www.ntnews.com.au/news/northern-territory/photos-fnk0b1zt-1227441289626?page=1


----------



## Josiah (Jul 29, 2015)

Well they wouldn't let us do it in Texas and we do need to practice up for our next war in the middle east.


----------

